# Fender/Squier Group



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 24, 2013)

That i would start a Fender and Squier group. I know theirs more metal guys then me that like them.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 24, 2013)

Count me in. Almost everything I own is Fender now (amp included). Wonderful guitars.

Actually just picked up an old MIJ 54 Reissue strat that has become my new #1 

Granted, I'm not exactly the most metal guy on the forum but still 

/Edit - actually working on getting a NGD post together for said '54...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 24, 2013)

I've got a Squier Jazzmaster, my 18th birthday present from my family - awesome gift, and a really good guitar too:





I'm aiming to pick up a Fender Strat of some kind as well at some point. Might go for an 80s MIJ or a newer Classic Player/Deluxe or something.

I'd love a Twin as well... a pink paisley one.







Obviously designed to complement the pink paisley Teles and Strats... speaking of which, my dad has two 80s MIJ Fender Teles, which are reissues of the late-60s pink paisley and blue flower pattern-finish Telecasters. Awesome guitars, particularly the pink one (and I think the blue one was the first guitar I ever played, borrowed it from my dad when I started learning, before I got my Dean ).


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 24, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I'm aiming to pick up a Fender Strat of some kind as well at some point. Might go for an 80s MIJ or a newer Classic Player/Deluxe or something.



The MIJ / CIJ guitars are pretty awesome. The "E" series contemporary designs are pretty great since they have more modern features like that crazy Kahler-designed locking bridge and 12" radius.

The Classic Players are pretty good as are the Deluxes. The main thing I've found with the MIM models is to play them first. Some can have pretty questionable fretwork and others play as well as USA models. In fact, in one of the local stores where I live, there are a couple of the MIC Modern Players that have better fretwork than any of the MIM models and are pretty amazing for the price.


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 24, 2013)

The Deluxe Strat is awesome! I have one and it's a really good Strat for not being an MIA or anything.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I've got a Squier Jazzmaster, my 18th birthday present from my family - awesome gift, and a really good guitar too:



You don't know how ....ing badly I want one of these. 

Here's my addition to the club: My Vintage Modified Strat with an aftermarket pickguard and vintage DiMarzio Super Distortion.










Yes, those are hooks for strap holders. It worked for Eddie Van Halen. 

Also probably gonna get the trem replaced for a Floyd Rose or a Wilkinson.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Sep 24, 2013)

this is my fender straight six








which I use to mainly play punk rock stuff.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 24, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> In fact, in one of the local stores where I live, there are a couple of the MIC Modern Players that have better fretwork than any of the MIM models and are pretty amazing for the price.



Which store would this be?  I've been looking at buying a few strats and teles myself the more I get into country music.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 24, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Which store would this be?  I've been looking at buying a few strats and teles myself the more I get into country music.



Sims Music on St Andrews. Check the Olympic White Modern Player...fretwork on it is just insane. I keep checking it out everytime I wander in there.

They also have one of the more recent American Special - Seafoam Green I think that surprisingly has great fretwork as well.

The Classic Vibes they have there are all pretty amazing as well, particularly for the price


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 25, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> The MIJ / CIJ guitars are pretty awesome. The "E" series contemporary designs are pretty great since they have more modern features like that crazy Kahler-designed locking bridge and 12" radius.
> 
> The Classic Players are pretty good as are the Deluxes. The main thing I've found with the MIM models is to play them first. Some can have pretty questionable fretwork and others play as well as USA models. In fact, in one of the local stores where I live, there are a couple of the MIC Modern Players that have better fretwork than any of the MIM models and are pretty amazing for the price.



Thanks for the info! I've found lots of later 80s MIJ Strats going for pretty cheap, are the earlier ones considered better or something? An '84 or '85 would usually sell for £500 or more, while '88s and '89s tend to go for about £300.

As for new, these are the ones I'm considering - the CP 60s model:






The new Deluxe Lone Star, in Ocean Turquoise:






Or possibly the new Deluxe Roadhouse:






I like big headstocks


----------



## yingmin (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a '96 American Standard Strat, sonic blue, that I've essentially upgraded into a Deluxe, with locking tuners and LSR roller nut. It has Dimarzios (Tone Zone S bridge and two True Velvets), and it's wired so that it's either the bridge humbucker straight to the output (a mod I do to all my guitars), or bridge split for standard Strat-style single coil switching. It also has a 13-pin output, because I gotta be me.






Then there's the B-Bender Tele I'm building, but I guess that doesn't really count since it doesn't have a single actual Fender part.






I also have a G Dec 3 30w in my room for practice, and it's a wonderful tool for lessons as well. It's too bad those amps didn't really catch on, they're great.



BucketheadRules said:


> I'd love a Twin as well... a pink paisley one.


HOLY SHIT I WANT A PAISLEY TWIN


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in! This was my main "metal" guitar for years - 2007 MIM with Fat50s


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's my Squier VM Jaguar V


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 25, 2013)

My Squier Showmaster Strat. Bought it cheap on impulse under $200aud, purely because it sounded surprisingly good and stayed in tune despite my harsh whammy bar abuse. Modded it with a bunch of Dimarzios and it's still a joy to play. 

I was planning on getting a US Fender 3S Strat but then a G&L came along my way...


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Count me in. My main metal guitar right now is a MIM Standard Strat neck on a 3tsb CV60s body. I put the CAR Standard Strat body with the CV60s neck and use that as my Surf Rock guitar. 

Been thinking about dropping a set of BKP Sinners in the metal guitar. Just not sure if I want to do that first or put a fat headstock American Special neck on it. Both mods will be done I'm just not sure in what order yet since I can't afford both at once lol.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 25, 2013)

My strat, fcuking love it. The one guitar of mine that will never be sold. I love em, looking at strats right now on line as I really want another one. Wish I had the money for the relic'd custom shops (or a Bill Nash S model), Squire too, my first ever guitar was a Squire, fantastic guitar. Bit of a strat fanboy really.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 25, 2013)

My Squier 7-string 






It's actually a very nice guitar, a little lacking acoustically but great playability and the singlecoils in particular sound great!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 25, 2013)

Fender Custom Shop Light Relic 63 Telecaster in Vintage White 



and a River Era Fender 82 Twin Reverb II


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 25, 2013)

Got this MIJ ST54 sitting here


And this green thing that was stripped and finished in nitro and then reliced, which I'm trying to get finished but having no luck at the moment:


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 26, 2013)

Slightly off topic but relevant, have you seen the list of brands Fender owns?! Jackson, Charvel, Guild, Gretsch, Hamer, Ovation, Takamine, and some others. I'm not sure when this happened but, dang, that is quite a portfolio.  Do any other guitar companies own a significant number of brands?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> Jackson, Charvel, Guild, Gretsch, Ovation, Takamine, and some others.



Fix'd


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> Do any other guitar companies own a significant number of brands?


 
Gibson Guitar Corp/Epiphone also now owns Dobro, Maestro, Kramer, Steinberger, Tobias, Echoplex, Electar, Flatiron, Slingerland, Valley Arts, Maestro, Oberheim, Sunshine Piano, Take Anywhere Technology, Baldwin, J&C Fischer, Chickering, Hamilton, and Wurlitzer.

Source.


----------



## indrangelion (Sep 26, 2013)

Can I join in, guys?

I absolutely love both vintage and modern Fenders. In fact, I've just replaced most of my guitars with Strats 

And while we're sharing pics, my Black Strat:







I'm currently putting together a partscaster tribute of Gilmour's Red Strat, and I have a MIJ Stratocaster Standard on the way!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2013)

indrangelion said:


> I'm currently putting together a partscaster tribute of Gilmour's Red Strat, and I have a MIJ Stratocaster Standard on the way!


----------



## Malkav (Sep 26, 2013)

Fender also used to own the now defunct SWR, and as shown above Hamer, they also have EVH, and I believe Sunn-O amplifiers, back in the day I'm pretty sure they had a deal with Benedetto as well, and at one point Ashbury 

I actually work for the local distributors of Fender in my country, and essentially any Fender that is being sold outside of America goes through a master dispatch in Europe, and through that Fender also has distribution deals with Groove Tubes, Latin Percussion, Sabian and Gibraltar 

They are an ENORMOUS brand 

Edit: Got my listings out (Cause though we import Fender we don't necessarily have access to the other things this distribution covers) and in total the other brands going through this dispatch are:

Bigsby
Matrix
Genz Benz (If they even still exist)
Ping
Groove Tubes
Barcus Berry
Styleworx
Gibraltar
Latin Percussion
Belmonte
Lauren
Toca Percussion
Kat Drums
CB Drums
Protection Racket
and then all the straight up FMIC stuff.

It's really pretty crazy


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 26, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> Do any other guitar companies own a significant number of brands?


 
ESP:


ESP
LTD
Edwards
Grassroots
Navigator
Lakland (basses)
Schecter


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 26, 2013)

Subscribed, dude.....this is gonna be a good thread.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 26, 2013)

Malkav said:


> ...they also have EVH...



Wow! That was a big one to overlook! Thanks for catching that! 

I always thought LTD is to ESP like Epiphone is to Gibson. I didn't think LTD was a completely separate entity. I also didn't know Schecter was owned be ESP!

When I listed the brands Fender owns, I only chose the "heavy hitters," Fender owns about 10 more lesser known companies. I haven't heard of many of the companies Gibson owns. I guess I'm wondering how Fender acquired an iconic company like Jackson? Also, I think competition is a good thing in a free market, but it appears there is less competition than I previously thought.


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 26, 2013)

Dude.




I love my tele.


----------



## sage (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a partocaster man. I have an SRV First Wife replica that I built up, including the lefty bridge on the righty body. The neck on that one is delicious. These pics are brutal, but the neck has a very nice birdseye figure and a Brazilian rosewood board. 









I also whipped up a butterscotch tele. I liked it a lot, but I found a semi-hollow jazzcaster body. It's on its way and I should have the guitar built up in a week or two. 

I'm in a post-rock band. I had been using a Les Paul, but the Fenders just have the right sound and blend well with the other guitarist's L6-S.


----------



## philentology (Sep 27, 2013)

Just got done modding my first tele. I really love it.


----------



## unadventurer (Sep 27, 2013)

A couple years ago I thought I wanted to play death metal on a 7 string guitar. Over the last two year I slowly started playing fretless bass and sold off my guitars one by one when times were tough. 

I just picked up a Fender Blacktop Jaguar HH on craigslist for $160 and I couldn't be happier. 

I swapped the pots out for CTS and I have a new 3 way switch and drop cap ready to go in. I'll swap the pups in a month or so but, I do like the stock ones quite a bit. May have to go overboard and put some BKPs in it. Might do a P90 in the neck and bucker n the bridge.

Here it is alongside my wife's Squier Mustang (which I also really like)


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll be following this thread for sure... Pics of my own are to come this weekend! Maybe this afternoon if I have time
EDIT: My profile pic is a good start.... Fender Jaguar SE HH. Its my baby.
EDIT2: Alright here we go. We'll start with the least most impressive I guess. 
Squier Affinity HSS Strat:




Then my Squier Vintage Modified HH Jaguar: 




Moving right along to my Fender Standard HSS Strat: 




And then an American Texas Special Strat: 




Last but not least (For guitars) is my PRECIOUS Jaguar SE HH: 





Alright and now we're moving into basses! 
First off, my personal favorite, a Standard Jazz Bass: 




Following that we've got a Standard Jazz Bass V with an active preamp and a new pickguard:




And last but not least, a Standard Deluxe Jazz V: 





So there you have it! All the Fenders I have so far... More to come in the future I bet.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Sep 27, 2013)

My floyded strat. Early 90s Japan model


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 27, 2013)

indrangelion said:


> Can I join in, guys?
> 
> I absolutely love both vintage and modern Fenders. In fact, I've just replaced most of my guitars with Strats
> 
> ...



I turned my MIJ 54 RI into a Gilmour Red Strat tribute....need to upload some pics to photobucket.

What pickups do you have in your Black? I've been dying to try the D Allen Echoes pickups. I'm also a Gilmour fan obviously


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 27, 2013)

Not the best picture but I'm unable to transfer pics from my real camera but here's my 54 RI CAR:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 29, 2013)

Im ready for the gold john 5 to come out. Havent seen it any where to buy yet.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 8, 2013)

Update: The green bastard is getting done...soon. Got a Flying V Warmoth neck for a steal on eBay last night, and a buddy who's a pickup junkie gave me a half price deal on a Painkiller this morning, and I have the one pup guard and Hipshot sitting here, along with locking tuners. 24.75 scale ebony board reliced out doom/thrash hardtail strat coming soon. Another pic cause it's cool:




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/np6w.jpg/


----------



## nostealbucket (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually scored a vintage modified series fretless p bass the other day for $200. It's pretty damn good.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 16, 2013)

Just waiting on tuners.....everything else in place....hopefully this mutt is gonna sound as good as the time I have into acquiring everything. Together this weekend, I'm hoping.


----------



## Metal-Box (Oct 16, 2013)

I love Fender guitars. I own a handful of them. My main Fender is a 1991 USA Strat.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 17, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I've got a Squier Jazzmaster, my 18th birthday present from my family - awesome gift, and a really good guitar too:


 
This is the new Vintage Modified Jazzmaster, correct? I actually just brought home one of these bad boys in 3-color/tri-tone burst and it's *amazing*. I couldn't be happier. I'm still in that honeymoon phase with it, so I'll give it a proper NGD post once I've put it through its paces. Already however, there's one thing I'm definitely not vibing with on the instrument; The threaded saddles. Man are these a pain to intonate and then *keep* in tune. I'll probably end up dropping another $160+ on a Mastery bridge, or a Fender Mustang bridge/saddle set if I can find one online for less than $30. Anyway, post an NGD of that thing if you haven't already! I plan on using mine to play *the heaviest doom imaginable*; kinda like Torche, Sleep, The Tunnel, Electric Wizard, etc...

And count me in on the "Metal Folks for Fender" group thing, if such a group doesn't already exist.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 17, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> ESP:
> 
> 
> ESP
> ...



Close, ESP and Schecter are owned by Hisatake Shibuya. He also owns Musicians Institute. LTD, Edwards, Grassroots, and Navigator are subsidiaries of ESP. Schecter is a separate entity.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a small Tele problem. 







I also have a Fender Deluxe Stratocaster HH w/Floyd.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's my Squier Jagmaster  my first step into the offset world, but certainly not my last 





Also, I used to have a Modern Player Telecaster plus (which then I sold to a very good friend of mine) and it was my main gigging/touring guitar during almost a year, and it never EVER gave me any problems besides broken strings. That thing was built impressively good and it was reliable as fvck.
Here's a couple of pics just for the lolz, since I never did a proper photoshoot of that one.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 17, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> This is the new Vintage Modified Jazzmaster, correct? I actually just brought home one of these bad boys in 3-color/tri-tone burst and it's *amazing*. I couldn't be happier. I'm still in that honeymoon phase with it, so I'll give it a proper NGD post once I've put it through its paces. Already however, there's one thing I'm definitely not vibing with on the instrument; The threaded saddles. Man are these a pain to intonate and then *keep* in tune. I'll probably end up dropping another $160+ on a Mastery bridge, or a Fender Mustang bridge/saddle set if I can find one online for less than $30. Anyway, post an NGD of that thing if you haven't already! I plan on using mine to play *the heaviest doom imaginable*; kinda like Torche, Sleep, The Tunnel, Electric Wizard, etc...
> 
> And count me in on the "Metal Folks for Fender" group thing, if such a group doesn't already exist.



Hey man, nice to know you like yours! I don't have any experience with the JM bridge, because as it was a birthday present my dad decided to be awesome and change it for a Mustang bridge before I ever played it.  The Mustang bridge is a definite improvement, although I might upgrade it to a Staytrem bridge at some point. Well, when they come back onto the market - apparently they're unavailable atm, which is a bummer because they look like the best option out there as far as replacement bridges go - heard lots of good things about them.

Jaguar / Jazzmaster bridge - Staytrem

As for the NGD - I did indeed post a thread on it back in April, when I got it. Here it is:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/236041-birthday-ngd.html

I use mine for lots of different styles, they're very versatile guitars - never tried doom but it really, really likes my fuzz pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder how good the J Mascis JM is? I was considering getting that one over the VM mostly because of the Jumbo frets, but the pickups are supposed to sound more like P90s, which I don't think I'll like because I want my JM to sound like a JM.  Could always do a pickup swap, though.

Also, I take back what I said about wanting a Floyd or Wilky on my Squier. I just recently discovered Mann Made trems, and they make one for Strats. These are supposed to be the same guys that developed and used to make the PRS USA trems.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how good the J Mascis JM is? I was considering getting that one over the VM mostly because of the Jumbo frets, but the pickups are supposed to sound more like P90s, which I don't think I'll like because I want my JM to sound like a JM.  Could always do a pickup swap, though.



I can pitch in a bit on the J Mascis. I had one, and loved everything about it except the neck. I just couldn't get along with it. It's thicker than what I was used to, but also the profile was weird :/ I dunno how to explain it, just one of those things that you either go along with it or not... and I didn't, so i sold it.
The tune-o-matic bridge is a great improvement from the regular jazzmaster bridge, and the pickups were like overwound jazzmasters, like, still a jazzmaster but with more output, I would't really say the sound like p90s, to me they didn't. 
Paintjob, fit and finish were flawless and the jumbo frets were a big plus. 

TLR, try one, if you like the neck, just buy it and never look back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2013)

As long as it isn't like an Ibanez Wizard II neck, I'm good.  I dig chunkier and rounder necks.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 17, 2013)

I have this for sale or trade for anybody looking for a strat http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ft-fender-fsr-black-paisley-stratocaster.html


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 17, 2013)

Do Warmoths count?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Oct 17, 2013)

I just want more guitar porn. I say go for it, post some pics.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 17, 2013)

Warmoths from newest to oldest.

Tele Custom with Graphtech Ghost System:



















Strat done Charvel style on the cheap:













This was tracked entirely with this guitar: The Harsh Light of Day | D.Bartko

Wenge:


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 18, 2013)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I just want more guitar porn. I say go for it, post some pics.


 
Well, you probably already saw that one, but I'll post it anyway 

Here my Warmoth Baritone Telecaster, named "La Baronne"


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 18, 2013)

for when I get the strat vibe,squier hotrails strat,played better than my old mia.


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 18, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Well, you probably already saw that one, but I'll post it anyway
> 
> Here my Warmoth Baritone Telecaster, named "La Baronne"



Black and gold always looks good, but WOW this one is even more beautiful!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 18, 2013)

bouVIP said:


> Black and gold always looks good, but WOW this one is even more beautiful!


 
Thanks buddy! I've built it to my liking, never thought that she'd gather that much love (Warmoth used this picture on their facebook page to promote their baritone neck).

Along with my Hagstrom, its my favorite guitar in my collection


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 18, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Thanks buddy! I've built it to my liking, never thought that she'd gather that much love (Warmoth used this picture on their facebook page to promote their baritone neck).
> 
> Along with my Hagstrom, its my favorite guitar in my collection



I'm building a foil to your guitar. White Tuxedo, carved top hollowbody baritone and how about a Floyd for teh lolz.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 21, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Hey man, nice to know you like yours! I don't have any experience with the JM bridge, because as it was a birthday present my dad decided to be awesome and change it for a Mustang bridge before I ever played it.  The Mustang bridge is a definite improvement, although I might upgrade it to a Staytrem bridge at some point. Well, when they come back onto the market - apparently they're unavailable atm, which is a bummer because they look like the best option out there as far as replacement bridges go - heard lots of good things about them.
> 
> Jaguar / Jazzmaster bridge - Staytrem
> 
> ...


 
Awesome stuff! I actually also bought mine as an early birthday gift! Anyway, how do you like it so far in terms of sound and what have you been using it for?


----------



## Stricken (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll play

Squier Bullet (first guitar, ripped down, painted, ripped down, now primered, GFS prewired pickguard)




AVRI '52 Tele




1965 Jazzmaster, as pictured with a 1972 Super Reverb


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2014)

Just wanted to come back in here and say that this thing has become my go-to....it's nothing short of a monster for everything I want to do with it. I can't believe I never owned one of these before.


----------



## metale (Jan 17, 2014)

Late 90s Squier, Gilmour inspired including SSL-5:








Mid 90s Squier, is being modified to keep original look but different switch settings:
1- Bridge
2- Bridge + neck in series
3- Neck
4- Bridge + middle in series
5- All 3 in series
6- Neck + middle in series
7- Neck + middle in series, out of phase
8- Neck + bridge in series, out of phase
9- All 3 in series, neck out of phase with the others

No prizes for guessing who's tones I'm trying to approximate 







Newest acquisitions, Squier J5 and Fender Classic 50s:


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2014)

They all look good, but that J5 is a classy looking guitar, man.....I dig that the pup selector switch is up where a LPs would be too.


----------



## metale (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, man. Yeah, and the 12'' neck radius and body binding also makes it feel a bit like an LP to me. Pretty nice fit and finish, much better than in the 90s. Squier is pretty good value for money these days IMO.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 20, 2014)

I just recently joined the group. Custom shop tele in Graffiti yellow with a p90 neck pup. Love this guitar, it's super lively sounding and has great clarity.

Color is more correct in the 2nd pic. my camera makes it look faded yellow and the headstock too orange.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 21, 2014)

Big fan of my blacktop Jag, though you wouldn't know it from how I treat it. Here's a couple photos from this past weekend.


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 21, 2014)

my first serious guitar is a squier 7:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 21, 2014)

Squire Tele here. Sounds great to me


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 22, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Warmoths from newest to oldest.
> 
> Tele Custom with Graphtech Ghost System:


love the pup combo (single & Humbucker) & the whole axe really


----------



## yingmin (Jan 22, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> love the pup combo (single & Humbucker)


It's actually HH, since the bridge is stacked.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 22, 2014)

This is my Jim Root Strat
















Love it!


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 25, 2014)

kewl Squier wallpaper. Just click on the jpg to enlarge it once it loads: Fender | Free Wallpapers

also, wanted to clean up my fretboard on my Squier 7 FR. n00b question- Is it bad to unlock the nut even though I'm not planning on replacing the strings??? Would I also need to block the trem off to do that?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 29, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> kewl Squier wallpaper. Just click on the jpg to enlarge it once it loads: Fender | Free Wallpapers
> 
> also, wanted to clean up my fretboard on my Squier 7 FR. n00b question- Is it bad to unlock the nut even though I'm not planning on replacing the strings??? Would I also need to block the trem off to do that?



If you've got locking tuners don't worry about it, unless you're a heavy trem abuser...I used to block my Floyds and take those locks off all the time; never affected anything.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2014)

Really need to join this group with a Tele. Such a ridiculous amount of GAS.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2014)

Bumping with my new gal, who is pictured above as well.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 24, 2014)

It finally showed up! 

Fender Deluxe Nashville Telecaster in Honey Blonde. I've been playing it too much to get around to taking many photos, but here's a couple from right when I got home with it to show the father-in-law.

This thing weighs as much as a small truck (significantly more than my H-1001, no question). Don't have a luggage scale to check the actual number with but it ain't light. I'd peg it at 8 pounds easily, but I can't judge weight worth a damn.

The tone on this guy sizzles... the amount of subtlety low-gain playing has that I've been missing is insane. I've been using my Mustang II with my Boss OD-3 - with the volume knob wide open and on the bridge pickup, I'm getting some awesome twangy blues. FLip to middle + bridge and it's more of a Strat tone. And if I roll down the volume knob to about half it's almost clean - I've never had that much tonal variety without having to touch my pedal or amp.

I dig this thing.

Full NGD coming once I get a chance to photograph it some more.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's my dad's Strat, which I've been playing a lot today.





It's a MIM Classic 60s reissue, I looked the serial number up and it seems like it was made in 1998. It's in a beautiful metallic pinkish-purple colour called Burgundy Mist, and the bridge pickup has been swapped out for a SD Little 59. It's awesome.


----------



## MIL8 (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is my Fender gear, 96 MIJ Strat, not exactly sure what the model of this one is, I bought it in 97. It has an ST-54 neck and an ST-62 body. When I bought it it had CS 54 pickups in it, had a white guard, and it had been refretted with some really large frets. I currently have a set of 62 spec pickups in it, mint green guard, and have an LSR roller nut on it. 






This is a 07 MIN Classic Players 60's The neck and middle pickups were replaced with D. Allen Tru 62 and the bridge is a Dimarzio Injector. 






This is a 96 SRV Strat and my 74 Vibrolux Reverb. The neck and middle pickups on the SRV are Klein No. 1 and the bridge is a Dimarzio Virtual Vintage Blues.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 30, 2014)

Fender addiction is growing....NGD for a JR Jazzmaster:











Got one more incoming. Digging these guitars after playing LPs for so long.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 15, 2014)

'Nother one....Fender necked partscaster with some beautiful streaky rosewood:


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bouVIP (Jun 20, 2014)

Just cured my GAS of offset guitars with this Squier


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice man; Jazzmasters rule.


----------



## source field (Jun 21, 2014)

My American Standard Strat






My Japanese Standard Strat, signed by Guthrie Govan (sold)






My Mexican Blacktop Strat, surprisingly great, on par with the American ones i have (sold)


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 21, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> Just cured my GAS of offset guitars with this Squier



Is that a production finish on the Jag? It's pretty sweet looking


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 21, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Is that a production finish on the Jag? It's pretty sweet looking



Yes it's a signature series guitar of a Japanese guitarist. Thanks!


----------



## flexkill (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't have a Squier guitar, but a while back I dug out my first amp...and it's a 86/87 Fender Squier solid state 15 watter, silver face with red knobs, with a 6 or 8 inch speaker...i'd have to look again haha. Anyway I dusted it off and miced it for shit and giggles. Nothing added to guitar tone at all just two tracks panned hard L/R. I was quite surprised at the results....nothing groundbreaking by any means but solid I think. Check it out.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fatcitysaint/fender-squier[/SC]


----------



## Dentom79 (Jun 24, 2014)

A few years back I bought myself this Squier Stratocaster Simon Neil Signature.

I didn't even know Simon Neil, but for some reason I could not resist this Fiesta Red beauty:


----------



## dan0151 (Jun 25, 2014)

My family shot


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 25, 2014)

^ Nice collection man....really want to try one of the Root Strats; I have his sig Jazz and love it so I can only imagine the Strat would be great too.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 25, 2014)

Dentom79 said:


> A few years back I bought myself this Squier Stratocaster Simon Neil Signature.
> 
> I didn't even know Simon Neil, but for some reason I could not resist this Fiesta Red beauty:



Check out his band Biffy Clyro, some great alt rock stuff. I dig 'em, but they have a very varied sound so you'll have to check out a few tracks to get a feel... Living Is A Problem Because Everything Dies is a solid one, though.

Sweet guitar!


----------



## dan0151 (Jun 26, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> ^ Nice collection man....really want to try one of the Root Strats; I have his sig Jazz and love it so I can only imagine the Strat would be great too.



Great guitar, love his Jazzmaster but would prefer it in white


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 12, 2014)

^^ All the root guitars are nice. Havent got to try out the jazzmaster yet.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 12, 2014)

Amidoinitrite


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 12, 2014)

That's one huge fret.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 12, 2014)

That is one huge fret


----------



## JD27 (Sep 12, 2014)

Updated Fender's. Need a Black JR Strat.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 12, 2014)

^Nice family!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anybody played the david gilmour strat?


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 18, 2014)

How do the classic vibe 50s and 60s strats and teles compare to others in the lineup? I've read on other forums and different reviews saying they're better than most MIMs. There was a hilarious blindfold test on youtube with Chapman and he confused a custom shop tele with the classic vibe!


----------



## op1e (Sep 18, 2014)

Thought I put this here already, guess not. Partscaster, but I think its mostly bullet but not sure. Its not routed for trem and the strings go thru back of the bridge. Plays good enough, needs tuners. But thinking of putting the neck on a tele body instead.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 18, 2014)

0 Xero 0 said:


> How do the classic vibe 50s and 60s strats and teles compare to others in the lineup? I've read on other forums and different reviews saying they're better than most MIMs. There was a hilarious blindfold test on youtube with Chapman and he confused a custom shop tele with the classic vibe!



The CVs kick so much ass. I compared an American Deluxe, American Standard, MIM Standard, Nashville Deluxe (MIM), CV50s, and a Bullet back-to-back (well, not entirely - the Nashville I played a month later when it showed up) when I was shopping for a Tele. The CV50s and the Nashville were the two that stood WAY out. The only reason I went for the Nashville over the CV50 was the middle pickup, the fact that it came with a case, and the neck profile.

I wouldn't necessarily call them "better than most MIMs" as a blanket statement, but they definitely hold their own.


----------



## source field (Sep 19, 2014)

It happens, i've played Squiers that beat some MIM Strats. I played an MIJ '62 Fender Strat that was better than a Fender CS Strat and a Suhr Classic i played.
My recently purchased $90 Squier Strat can hold its own against my $1300 American Standard Strat when it comes to playability  :


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 19, 2014)

just got my mexi Tele!










and Bare Knuckle just announced the single sized Blackhawk!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 20, 2014)

I can only partially say thanks for the replies about the CVs. On one hand it's good to get more affirmation about the quality of them... On the other hand it makes me want a strat and tele more and I can't do anything about it right now T__T A sherwood green CV 50s strat is calling my name...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2014)

I got a quick question related to the Squier Standard Strat. 

Has anyone here seen the antique burst one in person? I'm curious to know if it appears red or brown in person. Some pictures appear red...






And some appear brown...






I'm trying my damndest to find a red burst Strat, but no luck.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 4, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got a quick question related to the Squier Standard Strat.
> 
> Has anyone here seen the antique burst one in person? I'm curious to know if it appears red or brown in person. Some pictures appear red...
> 
> ...



That finish is both red and brown. Antique Burst is alternatively referred to as a violin burst, in that it emulates that hand-rubbed varnish look which comes out a reddish brown. It looks cool in person. If you want a more red burst, there is a variation of the Sienna Sunburst in the Squier catalog but I can't remember which model it is on.


----------



## rekab (Oct 4, 2014)

All of the Antique Burst guitars Ive had in the shop were much more red than brown. I consider violin burst to be far more brown. The finish will vary slightly between guitars but we've sold a fair amount and all were mostly red to my eyes.

For example: This was taken on my iPhone of a pair we had in awhile back.


----------

